#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Μηχανολογικά >  > > >  >  > Θέρμανση >  > > >  >  >  Πρόσβαση σε λεβητοστάσιο και αλλαγή καυσίμου από πετρέλαιο σε φυσικό αέριο

## pantelis

*Καλησπέρα σε ολους*

Εχω το εξης θεμα
Μενω σε τριοροφη οικογενειακη κατοικια και θελουμε να συνδεθουμε με φυσικο αεριο αλλαζοντας λεβητα και  καυστηρα.
Η εταιρια που εδωσε προσφορα πριν 3 χρονια ειπε ότι δεν αυτό δεν γινεται γιατι το υπαρχον  λεβητοστασιο  δεν επικοινωνει με κοινοχρηστο χωρο . :Θυμωμένος: 
Επανερχόμαστε τωρα γιατι το πετρελαιο είναι πανακριβο. :Κλάμα: 

Η κατασταση είναι η εξης
Το λεβητοστασιο είναι ανεξαρτητο βρισκεται στο υπογειο και επικοινωνει με την πισω αυλη του κτιριου μεσω  μικρου διαδρομου.
Είναι 60000 θερμιδων ο λέβητας.
Η προσβαση σε αυτό από την προσοψη  είναι μεσω  ενός χωρου 15μ2  (ετσι τα έφτιαχναν το 1970)  που ανηκει στον αδελφο μου και συνιδιοκτητη σε διαμερισμα οροφου της κατοικιας και δεν εχει προβλημα .
Εχουμε προθεση να βαλουμε συστημα πυρανίχνευσης.

Μπορει  η ΕΠΑ να μου αρνηθεί την συνδεση ? :Αβέβαιος:

----------


## spapako

Ναι μπορεί.
Αλλά αυτό λύνεται πολύ εύκολα.
Παίρνεις τηλέφωνο και κλείνεις ραντεβού με μηχανικό της ΕΠΑ για μελέτη σε υφιστάμενο κτίριο.
Κρατάς και μια κάτοψη μαζί σου και το συζητάτε από κοντά.

----------


## Xάρης

Από προσωπική εμπειρία που ακολούθησα τη συμβουλή του spapako, δεν βρίσκεις άκρη.
Σε άλλη περίπτωση, αν και υπήρχε συμφωνία με τους τεχνικούς της ΕΠΑ η οποία καταγράφηκε και στην αίτηση, στο τέλος, όταν ήρθε η ώρα της εφαρμογής, δεν έγινε δεκτή από την ΕΠΑ και έγινε υπαναχώρηση και μη σύνδεση με την ΕΠΑ.

----------

spapako

----------

